# Jetta Towing Numbers?



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm looking into buying a teardrop trailer and would like to know the towing capacity of my 07 2.5 Jetta. I can't seem to find any towing data anywhere.
I'm looking at the [email protected] and littleguy teardrop trailers.
http://www.tab-rv.com/
http://golittleguy.com/cms/


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Your owner's manual has the info you're looking for.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (Blade-Runner)*

1500 lbs


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (debo0726)*

debo0726, Thanks for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_1500 lbs 

Where did you get that from
*No* Volkswagen sedan is rated for towing in the United States. The only Volkswagen that is rated to tow in the US is the Touareg and the upcoming Tiguan


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (Garone)*

Man I wanted a teardrop bad.....even looked into building my own. They're so much more expensive than I thought originally.

Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (Garone)*

look in the Manual, 1500 with the 2.5L and 1000 with the 2.0T all cars can tow just the matter of how much. I don't know where your source is from but read before you type.


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_look in the Manual, 1500 with the 2.5L and 1000 with the 2.0T all cars can tow just the matter of how much. I don't know where your source is from but read before you type.









I work for a Volkswagen dealer so my information is directly from Volkswagen. Where in your manual do you see this?


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (Garone)*

This is a sad day for VW then, open the jetta Manual and look in the compacities then, that is where it is. Where it SAYS ENGINE RATINGS 2.5L 1500lbs TOWING COMPACITIES, 2.0T 1000LBS TOWING COMPACITIES AND SO ON. If you work for VW you should know all the guy's I know here and the HITCH DEALERS KNOW this. like I said before read in the back of the manual.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (debo0726)*

In my experience, the sales guys usually know less about the VW I am going to buy than I do. I think it is just because it is a job to them, or they don't need to know the details to sell the car to an average person.
I have had people in the past argue about things with me and turn out to be wrong.








Not saying he is a sales guy, but he just might not need to know that information for what his job entails. No one knows everything, that is why we post here, to learn! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (vwgtipowr)*

Amen


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (debo0726)*

Oh yeah, and see, the 2.5L is better for some things than the 2.0T.







we can tow more!


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Jetta Towing Numbers? (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_In my experience, the sales guys usually know less about the VW I am going to buy than I do. I think it is just because it is a job to them, or they don't need to know the details to sell the car to an average person.
I have had people in the past argue about things with me and turn out to be wrong.








Not saying he is a sales guy, but he just might not need to know that information for what his job entails. No one knows everything, that is why we post here, to learn! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I understand what you are saying and yes I am in sales, but I am also an enthusiast. I get the question about towing a lot. The information that I have gotten from my Volkswagen Reps is that the only two current vehicles that you should tow with is the Touareg and the Tiguan. I am going to email my regional service rep to see if he can give me any more information and maybe some sort of official document on this. I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## rostrow416 (Mar 17, 2008)

its probably the transmission that can't handle towing. my 2.0t passat is rated at 2000lbs. doesn't the 2.0t jetta get the dsg?


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (rostrow416)*

I'd assume that towing with a Jetta or Passat may void part of the warranty. 
Just as plowing does with some vehicles.
But I do see lots of people that do tow with them especially the diesels.


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
I'd assume that towing with a Jetta or Passat may void part of the warranty. 


I'm still trying to get more information on this. I have found out that you need the authorization of Volkswagen to put a hitch on a leased vehicle. That's all the info I have at the moment


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

If its in the Manual from VW and doesn't say not to, you can tow without voiding the warranty. I get the lease thing, don't do it with a lease.


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (debo0726)*

Well I got one response so far. There is a dealer tool called Vwwebsource and inside there is a section titled Fast Knows where you can ask the Fast any questions and he will dig up the answers. Here is what I asked

_Quote, originally posted by *Me* »_
Q. 
I know you have mentioned that no sedan of Volkswagen's is rated to tow in the US. Why is there a section in the owners manual regarding towing? There is a section titled trailer towing and it also mentions it in the technical data section.

Here is the response

_Quote, originally posted by *FastKnows* »_
A. 
I'm assuming that if owner's decide to tow something with their VW (although it does state that the car is NOT designed to do this in the book) they might as well have the correct weights/capacities to avoid further damage/wear.
Supplying the maximum weights and capacities does not condone towing or endorse this practice...it just offers numbers to help those customers who decide against our (and their) better judgement.
--FAST

Still waiting on more information


----------



## whatever2k (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Garone)*

The hitch is one thing, lights are another entirely. 
The CAN-BUS used for the lights on the later model Jetta and golf (probably more) create quite entertaining problems in adding lights. 
The issues trying to get trailer lights on my MKv Rabbit have probably killed the purchase of a MKv Jetta for me, at least until somebody creates a module that adds the lights. 
Already posted thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3806064 hunting a solution, nothing yet.


----------



## JennineLawson (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (whatever2k)*

so go to your dealer to have the haul hitch installed and when they put it in you would be told what the story is with the warranty. I want a teardrop trailer as well but i'm not willing to give up my jetta. thing is once a month during the warm months we go camping and the car is loaded to the hilt as it is. i usually have 4 huge rubbermaid bins, a coleman cooler and boxes of food stuffs and a rolled up air matress and we do fine. not sure what the difference would be if all that weight was in a little trailer behind it some of which we wouldn't need if we had the trailer. i'm gonna go to my VW dealer and ask them to install a hitch and see what they say.


----------

